# GI2, Magma, 20G Kanthal



## Gizmo (11/10/14)

this is hitting like a beast

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac (11/10/14)

I am so jealous right now...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (11/10/14)

You guys have to try 20G kanthal its a real beast

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (11/10/14)

@Gizmo, is 20G not stiff to wrap?


----------



## zadiac (11/10/14)

Gizmo said:


> You guys have to try 20G kanthal its a real beast



Where did you get?


----------



## Gizmo (11/10/14)

it is a tad hardcore but its super low resistance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (11/10/14)

we do stock it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BansheeZA (11/10/14)

the last vapemeet cloud blowing competition was won with a dual 20g coil

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (11/10/14)

Gizmo said:


> we do stock it



lol....I didn't know. Last time I was on your site, you didn't have. If I only knew. I ordered from abroad....sigh


----------



## Gizmo (11/10/14)

I think I have found my vaping nirvana.. Damn!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (11/10/14)

Id love to try that next time I descend on VK headquarters


----------



## Gizmo (11/10/14)

Thanks @Silver its amazing really. It set to 0.15Ohms as Its settled down and I am vaping between 32/40W's

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

